# Asura(Asuras Wrath) vs Goku(Dragon Ball Z)



## Thespacelord (Oct 24, 2011)

Who takes this


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 24, 2011)

The game aint out yet, but from what is gathered, Asura Rape stomps.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> The game aint out yet, but from what is gathered, Asura Rape stomps.



meh.


He screams more that's for sure.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Which is why he is always pissed.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2011)

U mad Asura?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 24, 2011)

Asura punches out planet sized beings for a living when mad enough and survives getting stabbed by a sword going through the planet earth that is 380,000 Kilometers long.

You do the math.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 24, 2011)

Yet another character that stomps goku...you mad dbz tards?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 24, 2011)

Also this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52x-3MziarE&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP8A7239C466107E5C[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmnTd2ODjkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2011)

Is he faster?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, Reacting to Augus who went back from the moon to the earth in just about a minute in a half should allow him to react to DragonBal characters at least.

It's unknown how fast he is, but that's because the game hasn't come out yet, though.

And CyberConnect2 stated that Asura has an ultimate form late in the game at some point, but we haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 24, 2011)

waits for some one to say goku would destroy the planet...


----------



## Light (Oct 24, 2011)

Asura can fly?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, he can, actually.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 24, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Asura can fly?



Wouldn't effect the match much if he couldn't


----------



## Gomu (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you seen how high Asura leaps. He's hax, he's powerful. and he has the ability to move at speeds no DBZ character can keep up with, even Mystic Gohan. His durability pales but that only makes him a glass cannon that can one shot most opponents with his speed and strength.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 24, 2011)

Gomu said:


> Have you seen how high Asura leaps. He's hax, he's powerful. and he has the ability to move at speeds no DBZ character can keep up with, even Mystic Gohan. His durability pales but that only makes him a glass cannon that can one shot most opponents with his speed and strength.



His durability isn't bad at all considering what we've seen from him so far.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 24, 2011)

Shouldn't we wait till the game comes out before making these threads?


----------



## Gomu (Oct 24, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> His durability isn't bad at all considering what we've seen from him so far.



Yeah, but it's only country level, we know it will be bigger considering that's one of the  first half parts of the game, and it only gets crazier. Plus he survives re-entry back from the vacuum of space, from a Mach 80,000 Sword and still be in fighting spirit. Yeah, it's going to be at least planet level by the end of the game, considering what Capcom loves to do with their games.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 24, 2011)

@spacemook: Yes but why wait to rape goku when we can already get it done


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2011)

Ukoku sodomizes.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 24, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> @spacemook: Yes but why wait to rape goku when we can already get it done



If its rape you want, how about pitting Goku against a Keeper Of Secrets within the Warp.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 25, 2011)

Couldn't we wait until the game actually comes out?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 25, 2011)

thread where Goku suck someone else d1ck  :satisfaction:


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 25, 2011)

movie goku starbusts, U MAD ashurafags?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

Goku glasses him with continent busters into Asura gives in.

Asura lacks mobility in the air, which Goku has in spades given he has freeform flight so Asura isn't touching him.

Goku being faster doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> waits for some one to say goku would destroy the planet...



To bad he doesn't have to planet bust to win this fight.

You mad breh?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol, Uncle Phantom. It was only speculated that Asura was Country level in Durability, when in reality it is much higher considering he can survive a sword Going through the Planet earth and out the other side.


U mad, bro?

Also, Asura does have Air mobility, dude.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajrzK2guHYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Shouldn't we wait till the game comes out before making these threads?





Endless Mike said:


> Couldn't we wait until the game actually comes out?



This.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Not that anyone can help it, since the previews do show GREAT POWER!


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 25, 2011)

How about we actually see all the feats before making threads?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd laugh my way to hell if Asura turns out to be an awful character.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Lol, Uncle Phantom. It was only speculated that Asura was Country level in Durability, when in reality it is much higher considering he can survive a sword Going through the Planet earth and out the other side.



And yet, Goku's durability is still higher. Not to mention the fact that casual continent busters would still kill Asura. Or did you think that feat would save him from such accumulated damage?



> U mad, bro?



Shut up.



> Also, Asura does have Air mobility, dude.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajrzK2guHYI[/YOUTUBE]


[/QUOTE]

He has the air mobility of sayain saga characters. How does that help him here?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

^ I belive being abel to fly into outer space counts as better mobility than goku. Tough Luck trying to defend Goku, man.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'd laugh my way to hell if Asura turns out to be an awful character.



Nah, That's Kratos's job.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2011)

You know something's up when a character whose game hasn't even came out yet has already taken the fight to Goku

ohmeinsquare.jpg


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You know something's up when a character whose game hasn't even came out yet has already taken the fight to Goku
> 
> ohmeinsquare.jpg


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Nah, That's Kratos's job.



You could do with leaving him out of this.  Primarily because no-one cares.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

And neither no one cares for you either, oh arrogant chap...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]q1ug1a6gVl8[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously mein square

Seriously


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> And neither no one cares for you either, oh arrogant chap...



Assuming that were true, do you think there's a unit of measurement small enough to accurately convey how little I care?



Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]q1ug1a6gVl8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seriously mein square
> 
> Seriously



I'm looking forward to it just as much as the rest of us.  I'm just not getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2011)

I actually forgot about this game, mein square

Since I'm still hyping over Skyward Sword and Revelations


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't talking about you.  Mein square is quite unlike the riff-raff here.

Much finer choices, as is expected from you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2011)

But of course, mein square

I just like expressing my opinion from time to time


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 25, 2011)

And a welcome opinion it is, naturally.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> ^ I belive being abel to fly into outer space counts as better mobility than goku. Tough Luck trying to defend Goku, man.



And that means fuckall when Goku can as well and faster to boot.

Defending Goku is easy when the character he is fighting lacks the adequate amount of feats to even make this fight decent.


You got characters that can survive being on  exploding planets getting one shotted by a Trunks who is literal fodder compared to EOS Goku.

Then you have the gall to try and suggest Asura's durability would allow him to not get instanuked to shit here?

fucking lol


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> And that means fuckall when Goku can as well



.............................................................................


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2011)

**


----------



## Gomu (Oct 25, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> And that means fuckall when Goku can as well and faster to boot.
> 
> Defending Goku is easy when the character he is fighting lacks the adequate amount of feats to even make this fight decent.
> 
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about. The bastard tanked a fucking character that was many times the size of himself and even *LARGER THAN THE EARTH!* (please don't say he can't destroy the earth, when he's fucking bigger than it, please don't) The characters finger thrust straight towards him, a fucking nuke couldn't have had as much fucking power as his fucking ring finger. Ashura's also tanking being thrown down into the earth from the fucking moon traveling with the sword still piercing through him body and all, going faster with re-entry fucking his body and still only being hurt by the fucking sword and not the fall itself.

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT! *GOKU'S GETTING FUCKED* 2 arms or 6, he's getting raped by a very mad son of a bitch! Lets not forget that he was keeping up with the fucking sword as well and blocking it with his palms. Please, stop go home.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 25, 2011)

Threads definitely entertaining.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Threads definitely entertaining.



Indeed it is, man.


^^ Must. Save. Picture.


----------



## Light (Oct 25, 2011)

How fast is Asura


----------



## Gomu (Oct 25, 2011)

Drayden said:


> How fast is Asura



He's shown to be able to react a sword and block a sword that is 80,000 Mach. Movement speed is unknown.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Lol, Uncle Phantom. It was only speculated that Asura was Country level in Durability, when in reality it is much higher considering he can survive a sword Going through the Planet earth and out the other side.



how does that make him have country+ durability?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 25, 2011)

Because People were trying to calc the explosion of the sword going out the other side of the planet.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 25, 2011)

I kinda feel sorry for any of the people on the otherside of the planet affected by the explosion, it was huge... there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 25, 2011)

je vais vous tranformer en chocolate!


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 25, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Because People were trying to calc the explosion of the sword going out the other side of the planet.


i havent seen the trailer in a while but from what i remember......
considering that explosion did nothing to him on the way in his body, wouldnt that mean he survive a sword going through his body? not country+ durability


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i havent seen the trailer in a while but from what i remember......
> considering that explosion did nothing to him on the way in his body, wouldnt that mean he survive a sword going through his body? not country+ durability



He gripped it in his multi-armed state till he made planet-fall and it did damage along the way as a number of his arms blew up on him while attempting to stop it.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

Gomu said:


> He's shown to be able to react a sword and block a sword that is 80,000 Mach. Movement speed is unknown.


In other words, his movement speed is still several thousand mach's slower than Goku on a bad day.


DemongGodOfChaos said:


> .............................................................................






> *Fly* into outer space





C'mon breh


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> He gripped it in his multi-armed state till he made planet-fall and it did damage along the way as a number of his arms blew up on him while attempting to stop it.



And a country sized rock couldn't accomplish the same feat? you know the whole, holding up for a little while before being impaled and what not.

it still doesn't prove how a casual continent buster doesn't just nuke his shit over and over again until he gives. Goku has a range and speed advantage here.


----------



## Gomu (Oct 25, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> And a country sized rock couldn't accomplish the same feat? you know the whole, holding up for a little while before being impaled and what not.
> 
> it still doesn't prove how a casual continent buster doesn't just nuke his shit over and over again until he gives. Goku has a range and speed advantage here.



Sorry I don't think Goku Super Saiyan 3 can beat Gotenks Super Saiyan... Reasons why. Because Goku isn't in fusion mode with Vegeta, and as such is much weaker without fusion than with fusion. Overall though, he still isn't relativistic. Until you can show me a feat like that. Hell yeah, Gotenks is massively hypersonic but... the highest a canon Dragonball Z character has gone is low end relativistic and that's only Vegito. Now if you're saying that Gotenks is stronger than Vegito... who wasn't even able to beat Normal Super Buu without eating anyone of notable strength, than you can forget that shit.

Anyways again. This is Goku with his super saiyan forms, he's not relativistic, and Ashura has planet level power. He's fucked.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

This fight is in the hyperbolic time chamber which means Goku can go all out without worrying about the issue of breathing in space and what not.

Asura is fighting a guy who can nuke whole planets via sheer firepower.



A guy with comparable firepower to a fucking Death Star from Star Wars.

And Asura supposed to win because he doesn't have confirmed planet level durability?

lol I'm out.

And yes that feat is from Kid Buu a guy equal if not a bit weaker than Goku when he's at his best.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 25, 2011)

Until Asura shows fast enough movement speed or good enough durability hes not going to win.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 25, 2011)

Gomu said:


> He's shown to be able to react a sword and block a sword that is 80,000 Mach. Movement speed is unknown.



Meaning that Goku can simply outrun him and fire a massive AOE blast to kill him.

Again, I reiterate: can we wait until we can actually see all the feats from this game before making threads about it?


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 25, 2011)

We don't even know how fast Asura is.He needs more feats

should of waited the game come out OP


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 27, 2012)

So whats the verdict on this match, to people who have beaten the game?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 27, 2012)

Asura, I think. He can survive a Laser at point black range that is the size of the entire planet itself along with yasha, and witha power up from his daughter, the preistess fo the gods, Mithra, him and yasha push through an even bigger variation of the same laser, and survive an explosion that literally towers the entire planet earth itself after beating the planet earth.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 27, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> *Asura, I think. He can survive a Laser at point black range that is the size of the entire planet itself* along with yasha, and witha power up from his daughter, the preistess fo the gods, Mithra, him and yasha push through an even bigger variation of the same laser, _and survive an explosion that literally towers the entire planet earth itself after beating the planet earth._



Which means what, exactly?

And high tier DB characters can survive that simple enough.

Should have made a new thread instead of necroing this one.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Which means what, exactly?
> 
> And high tier DB characters can survive that simple enough.
> 
> Should have made a new thread instead of necroing this one.



Which means that Asura likely has more than enough strength to tank planet-destroying blasts, and remain in one piece.  Gohma Vlitra is the most powerful of the Gohma, and was even more powerful than the last time Asura fought Vlitra.

Asura has all the strengths necessary to go up against Son Goku, even if the latter goes SSJ 3.  Whether or not he'll win is another debate.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 27, 2012)

Except that Goku's blasts are way way way over standard planet busting, though that wasn't my question, which was this:

I'm not quite buying this planetary-sized laser thing. If the laser was truly that big Asura only tanked a very small portion of it. Feats please.


----------



## Light (Feb 27, 2012)

How strong, fast, and durable is Asura?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wasn't really planet sized.

The laser was multiple lasers fired in different directions however Asura did tank the strongest/largest of all the laser which was in the center.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm just gonna be incredibly lazy. What is the relevant part of the video?

Anyway I'll likely have to come back to this tomorrow since the Rock is on RAW tonight and that takes precedence over serious debating.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2012)

NOTE: the thing firing the laser is the size of the planet.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 27, 2012)

That doesn't exactly look like a laser...


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2012)

Goku dies from laughing at how shitty the gameplay in Asura's Wrath is.

But barring that, Frieza would probably be enough here. Goku is way overkill.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2012)

Only way Asura wins is if he's in striking distance (Considering he fucked over that giant god guy who was even larger than planet earth with his *fists*)

At long distance Goku would likely keep blasting him over and over until Asura just gives up.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 27, 2012)

Goku has more than enough firepower to blow him to kingdom come.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 27, 2012)

in a straight punch out, asura knocks his block off, but in a regular fight goku nukes him


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 27, 2012)

Wait, Yasha can solo the entire Dragon Ball universe, but Asura gets beaten by Goku? The hell?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 27, 2012)

Does Asura have any long - range attacks, even something like a thunderclap?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Does Asura have any long - range attacks, even something like a thunderclap?



He can use pressure punches IIRC and Ki blasts. His Berserk form does Kamehameha style ki blasts (this one though can contend with the Brahmastra's blast) and some quasi-Bijuu Dama style attack. Mantra Asura's Ki blasts can casually destroy the Vlitra heads. Ki blast wise DBZ has the edge while strength wise Asura's Wrath completely over shadows them. Kinda ironic though that they mirror each other in that respect.



> Except that Goku's blasts are way way way over standard planet busting, though that wasn't my question, which was this:
> 
> I'm not quite buying this planetary-sized laser thing. If the laser was truly that big Asura only tanked a very small portion of it. Feats please.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCwqXR4ZA_8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

7:49-8:25

A weaker form Asura (in Vajra mode) can take it to the face without dying.

12:00-12:50

Mantra form Asura can outright push it back.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Wait, Yasha can solo the entire Dragon Ball universe, but Asura gets beaten by Goku? The hell?



I suggest you go back ad reread the thread.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He can use pressure punches IIRC and Ki blasts. His Berserk form does Kamehameha style ki blasts (this one though can contend with the Brahmastra's blast) and some quasi-Bijuu Dama style attack. Mantra Asura's Ki blasts can casually destroy the Vlitra heads. Ki blast wise DBZ has the edge while strength wise Asura's Wrath completely over shadows them. Kinda ironic though that they mirror each other in that respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly? It didn't look that impressive. There's really no way of telling how much energy was pent up in that attack (just that it came from a planet-sized monster).

I'm not buying that move being a planet buster.

And Goku is comparable to Kid Buu who can bust Jupiter 50 times over. Asura didn't tank anything remotely comparable to the Vanishing Ball.



Punainen said:


> Asura punches the planet.
> 
> Any ki blast from Goku would get easily punched back by Asura.



Cool story troll.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 28, 2012)

If his proportionate strength remains the same during his transformations, Wyzen is almost certainly a planet buster at full power. Gohma Vlitra's full power appears to be beyond any of the Seven Deities judging by Deus' reaction to its second awakening, so it being a planet buster is not at all unreasonable if we powerscale.

Whether it can match Goku's firepower is another story, of course.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

Also regarding the monster's size you have to take into account the perspective.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 28, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Also regarding the monster's size you have to take into account the perspective.



Link removed

Eh, it clearly eclipses the Earth in several views, like that one, but it might not match the Earth in terms of volume.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm, I'd be interested to see if it can be pixel scaled.

Getting a volume is probably possible though it should be less. Also if he's made of organic matter well that's much easier to destroy.

Though I'd heard metal from Blade before.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like its made of rock and magma to me. I'd assume it's somewhat sturdier than Earth's materials, though. Augus' sword punched a hole straight through Earth rather effortlessly, and I doubt Vlitra would be considered as unstoppable as it apparently is if it was no harder to gut than that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> If his proportionate strength remains the same during his transformations, Wyzen is almost certainly a planet buster at full power. *Gohma Vlitra's full power appears to be beyond any of the Seven Deities judging by Deus' reaction to its second awakening, so it being a planet buster is not at all unreasonable if we powerscale.*
> 
> Whether it can match Goku's firepower is another story, of course.



Considering that Deus and the rest of the Deities *needed* the Brahmasta to take it out at full power by gathering over 12,000 years worth of souls (Brahmasta was supposedly capable of planet busting if left uncontrolled, hence Deus taking control and maintaining precision aiming so it doesn't outright nuke Gaea).



> Looks like its made of rock and magma to me.



It is. It's the will of the planet itself of course.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 28, 2012)

Can Asura fly? If he can't he isn't winning this.


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 28, 2012)

He wins if this goes HTH but loses otherwise.


----------



## Gomu (Feb 28, 2012)

Mantra Asura's gonna rape a Monkey...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2012)

Goku just needs a few ki blasts to end this.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Goku just needs a few ki blasts to end this.



More like one.

Asura needs to take this to close quarters fast otherwise he's gonna get nuked.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> More like one.
> 
> Asura needs to take this to close quarters fast otherwise he's gonna get nuked.



i was only giving the benefit of the doubt anyway.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 28, 2012)

Asura can't fly. he has boosters but he only flies in space


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

Huh? How does that work?

External boosters that only work in space or something?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 28, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Asura can't fly. he has boosters but he only flies in space



What boosters? He can jump extremely high.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 28, 2012)

it seemed like he had boosters that could kind of scoot him around in the sky for short distances but would let him fly in space due to lack of gravity


----------



## Gomu (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't Asura much faster than Goku anyway? He did catch a blade that was calced at moving at least Mach 80,000? Why wouldn't he be able to get in close?


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

First of all I'd like to see if that calc remains valid. It was done based on just the trailers and I have no idea where it can be reviewed. It's been called into question recently in the Yasha thread too.

Second of all it would only apply to his reactions.


----------



## Gomu (Feb 28, 2012)

So? That would mean he'd be capable of still keeping up with Goku and moving with him, especially since he can move at speeds capable enough to dodge lasers and fast fire from multiple futuristic crafts. Unless those crafts lasers aren't real lasers. He is also faster in his Beserker and Mantra forms as well.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

They aren't real lasers.

And no, it wouldn't. A reaction feat (which is still questionable) doesn't automatically give him the ability to either fly or move that fast and across long distances like Goku can. Which is real bad news since Goku can just fly away and drop a nuke.


----------



## Gomu (Feb 28, 2012)

Drop a nuke where?

Again. Asura can still move extremely fast. He was capable of keeping up with someone that was his equal if not greater than him in every way. Which was Augus who is stronger than Asura in his Viltra Form.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

Where do you think? A Jupiter buster across the entire battlefield- a massive AOE that will fuck him up big time.



Gomu said:


> Drop a nuke where?
> 
> Again. Asura can still move extremely fast. He was capable of keeping up with someone that was his equal if not greater than him in every way. Which was Augus who is stronger than Asura in his Viltra Form.



Which tells us nothing about the actual speed.

It's the same lolblitzing-type stuff used by Bleachtards.


----------



## Toriko (Feb 28, 2012)

I need to rework that calc from the first time I did it.

He's not half as fast as Mach 80,000


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2012)

> Asura can still move extremely fast


ultra massively hypersonic+ ?


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

Brohan said:


> I need to rework that calc from the first time I did it.
> 
> He's not half as fast as Mach 80,000



And I need not remind you that catching a sword moving that fast doesn't mean you yourself can actually move that fast.


----------



## Gomu (Feb 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ultra massively hypersonic+ ?



If he's not that fast then I'm sorry on that one. I still say he would be fast enough to keep up with Goku, especially in an HTH battle. And Asura is not one to just allow people to do shit like attack him first. The various "Shut up x" scenes when people started to talk lots of shit, made me lol. It shows that in his personality he who attacks first wins. And if Goku isn't flying in the sky by the time Asura finishes his own dash, his head comes off.



Nevermind said:


> And I need not remind you that catching a sword moving that fast doesn't mean you yourself can actually move that fast.



I never said that. I wasn't talking about his speed persay. I was talking towards his ability to react towards Goku's own speed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2012)

> Asura finishes his own dash


since standart is IIRC 20m and BL would be nice to get a speed for that dash


it would likely help him more then reaction feats


----------



## Toriko (Feb 28, 2012)

Well as soon as Wombat gets back to me with an explosion speed for a certain calc, we're going to be sitting on a signifigantly faster DBZ.

If Kaioken semantics can be sorted out of course


----------



## BlazeRON D' Zod (Feb 28, 2012)

Asura probably has the edge in the movement speed departament thanks to that feat from Augus of crossing all the distance from Moon to Earth in less than two minutes. And Asura by the end of the game is definitely above Augus...


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 28, 2012)

Brohan said:


> Well as soon as Wombat gets back to me with an explosion speed for a certain calc, we're going to be sitting on a signifigantly faster DBZ.
> 
> If Kaioken semantics can be sorted out of course



Just wondering are you talking about when Goku outran the explosion of the energy ball Frieza trapped him in?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 28, 2012)

Asura seems like more of a match for a composite Godzilla then Goku, who from what it seems could simply just nuke him and Gokus defense would be far above Asura's.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 28, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I never said that. I wasn't talking about his speed persay. I was talking towards his ability to react towards Goku's own speed.



And yet you've completely failed to prove any of that.



BlazeRON D' Zod said:


> Asura probably has the edge in the movement speed departament thanks to that feat from Augus of crossing all the distance from Moon to Earth in less than two minutes. And Asura by the end of the game is definitely above Augus...



Anyone want to talk about this?


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Feb 28, 2012)

While Asura definitely has the HtH advantage, I don't see what's stopping Goku from flying away and launching a Kamehameha at Asura, obliterating him.

I haven't seen Asura tank anything Goku's firepower level.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## MisterShin (Feb 29, 2012)

Goku wins

Goku: Teleport + Kamehameha 
Asura cant fly like Goku.
Asura cant sense Goku.
Asura is more of a glass cannon than Goku!!!

SSJ Transformation might not even be necessary for this fight.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 29, 2012)

I still don't get how Asura is slower than goku, the whole augus jumping from moon to earth is definitely very very fast. Also can't he just destroy the planet? last time I checked goku can't breathe in space.


----------



## MisterShin (Feb 29, 2012)

death1217 said:


> I still don't get how Asura is slower than goku, the whole augus jumping from moon to earth is definitely very very fast. Also can't he just destroy the planet? last time I checked goku can't breathe in space.


Asura could not keep up with Deus's Lightning movement (When Deus literally uses his lightning to move around rather than running etc).

If Deus is actually moving at 'the speed of lightning' when he performs this, then Asura is slower than natural lightning.

Since there is not a speed calc for Deus, Asura's Speed is still unknown.

Goku can survive in space long enough to finish a fight. 
(Goku would sooner run out of Ki than die in space. lol)

Also if Asura destroyed the planet he would die, he cant tank the explosion


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually, Yes, he can:


----------



## Blade (Feb 29, 2012)

Slow it down, wtf is this bullshit? I saw several threads and as expected there shitstorms and terrible posts everywhere.

I'll say it again, some feats need to be examined properly, in order to determine their true power levels.

One thing is obvious. In a hth combat Asura can beat any DB character.

With ki blasts, SSJ3 Goku wins without trouble. Even against Mantra Asura.



cnorwood said:


> Asura can't fly. he has boosters but he only flies in space



In space he can fly as he is covered with a fire like aura when he is flying.

Yasha has a blue like aura etc.

Also he can jump extremely high.



Light said:


> How strong, fast, and durable is Asura?



Speed is still debatable, Mantra Asura is likely planet level+ at his stats.

In DB verse he would be at least End of Cell saga level.

The feat with the Wailing Dark must be examined. 

It's one of the best speed feats in the series. And with best i mean it can be examined.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 20, 2012)

There are still Asura's Wrath Kai Manga feats to take into account, as well as upcoming DLC episodes fo episodes 11.5, 15.5, nd 19-22, so don't count on the power cap for the series to be full yet.


----------



## Tahm (Mar 20, 2012)

What has Goku shown that's near planet-busting and doesn't take a few seconds to charge?(This is both in support of Asura and a legitimate question from me, as I mostly read Dragonball pre-DBZ)
I remember one case of planet-busting from a single technique (Frieza destroying Namek, and Namek sure took it's time.)
Also, when did Goku beat Buu at his strongest. Pretty sure that was Vegetto.
(Once again, not a major fan of DBZ, sorry if I forgot moments.)


----------



## Viulu (Mar 20, 2012)

Never. Goku does not have destruction feats that surpass even city level.

Kid Buu aimed a _very_ casual ki blast at Earth with intention to atomize it. Goku and Vegeta then commented that it would have destroyen the Earth, and they both have past experience in sensing confirmed planet busting energies. That, and even Frieza destroyed Nameks core quite casually with a blast that was not really charged much if at all.

Goku simply has a huge firepower advantage combined with greater durability.

Edit: even Kid Buu's vanishing ball was very casual. They don't need any effort at all to destroy planets in Buu Saga.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 20, 2012)

Why was this necroed twice? 



Viulu said:


> Kid Buu aimed a _very_ casual ki blast at Earth with intention to atomize it. Goku and Vegeta then commented that it would have destroyen the Earth, and they both have past experience in sensing confirmed planet busting energies. That, and even Frieza destroyed Nameks core quite casually with a blast that was not really charged much if at all.



Goku and Vegeta also countered that shot rather casually as well, though I'm not saying that makes their attacks definitive planet busters. The Vanishing Ball however was also very casual and we all know how much power that's packing.

Really charge time in the manga is either not there or not long after Part I.


----------



## Surtur (Mar 20, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Well, Reacting to Augus who went back from the moon to the earth in just about a minute in a half should allow him to react to DragonBal characters at least.



I haven't read the entire thread, and I don't know if Asura has any more impressive speed feats, but if this is the most impressive one he's probably not reacting to Goku, assuming this is Goku circa the Buu Saga.

Traveling at exactly the speed of light would take you all of a few seconds to go from the moon to earth and back to the moon again.  If it took the guy over a minute to go just from the moon to the earth?  Yeah, not fast enough.


----------



## themg3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Surtur said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, and I don't know if Asura has any more impressive speed feats, but if this is the most impressive one he's probably not reacting to Goku, assuming this is Goku circa the Buu Saga.
> 
> Traveling at exactly the speed of light would take you all of a few seconds to go from the moon to earth and back to the moon again.  If it took the guy over a minute to go just from the moon to the earth?  Yeah, not fast enough.



Are You implying that Goku is anywhere near lightspeed as well? Making it to the moon is a very impressive speed feat and being done in a minute makes it more so, am nt even sure goku is as fast as this guy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2012)

the most you can say about Goku's speed is mach 29,000, which IS the Final Number 

nothing near lightspeed nor even significantly relativistic, for that matter

at least not yet


----------



## Toriko (Mar 20, 2012)

It'll be a little higher than just 29000 in a few days.

At the very least, it will be over 9000 

At least 3 faster than mach 1000 calculations will be posted.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2012)

my body is ready


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 20, 2012)

Light speed is the final number.

The *FINAL* NUMBER.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Mar 20, 2012)

Note how Frieza's blast literally had the weight to crush Planet Vegeta.  That gives us a baseline of the potential weight of a sub-super saiyan level blast.  Remember when pre-USSJ training future trunks lifted a comparable blast from a much stronger Frieza with one hand.  Now remember that after that DBZ power levels swelled to unheard of proportions.  Strength has a direct correlation to one's power level.

In the anime there's an obvious correlation between physical strength, and the ability to physically hold off/lift an energy blast.  The same can be said for a fighter's power level, and the physical force carried behind an energy blast.  Goku has the strength to hold off blasts with weight much heavier then the one that crushed planet vegeta by virtue of fighting vastly stronger opponent So Goku's punches carry a lot more force then you guys are making them out to be.

Also note that the speed calc of Goku was when he was much weaker then post-buu saga (at the very end of canon anime).  And again it's been shown time, and time again that higher the PL, the faster the character (with rare exceptions such as USSJ and perhaps Hildergarn).


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Light speed is the final number.
> 
> The *FINAL* NUMBER.



WTF am i reading here? DBZ speed?


----------



## Surtur (Mar 21, 2012)

themg3 said:


> Are You implying that Goku is anywhere near lightspeed as well? Making it to the moon is a very impressive speed feat and being done in a minute makes it more so, am nt even sure goku is as fast as this guy



If the guy's best speed feat is going from the moon to Earth in a little over a minute, then Goku is certainly a lot closer to lightspeed then Asura is.

I'm talking Goku at his utmost powerful(not including anything from Dragonball GT).

Goku, way back in the Saiyan Saga, traveled a distance that was about 3 times further then the distance from the moon to Earth, and he did it in something like 48 hours.  Obviously that's nowhere near just a minute and a half, but Goku since then has gotten waaay more powerful.  I don't think Goku even used Kao Ken to cross the distance in the 48 hours, but he could of.

I always see people here talking about power scaling, well, if you scale that..it kind of gives you an idea of the speed Goku probably has.  Heck he got a pretty drastic powerup way back when he had his *first* Super Saiyan transformation.


----------

